# Fuel Filter Fell off; Blower Died. Should I Expect Carb Issues?



## Paul Bunions (Aug 1, 2019)

I have a little Husqvarna 125B blower I use for small jobs. Today it quit on me, and I found that the fuel filter had fallen off the tube. I had to order a new fuel line assembly.

I'm sure this kind of thing has happened to other people, so here is the question: given that the motor stopped because the fuel filter fell off, what kind of problems should I have getting the blower to work again? Am I likely to have to remove the carb screws?

My hope is that it died because it was sucking air, not dirt.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 1, 2019)

That all depends, did it quit because fuel filter is weighted and line was not in gas. If it was mine, would install filter, fill tank, prime, choke and try starting before pulling carb.


----------



## CacaoBoy (Aug 2, 2019)

Also check the condition of the fuel line. Deteriorated fuel lines have been a frequent cause of problems. If any doubts about the condition, replace it.


----------



## old CB (Aug 2, 2019)

The fuel filter falling off the fuel line, alone, would not have caused your engine to die. It was still getting fuel, just not through a filter.

You'll probably have to remove and clean your carb. When you open your carb . . . at one end you'll find the fuel pump. 
At the other end you'll find where fuel is delivered to the carb, and a small screen that is probably loaded with sawdust. Remove any foreign matter on the screen, spray carb cleaner thru all the ports, and you should be good to go.

I'm a saw-user and only a shade tree mechanic, so if I've given the wrong advice I hope someone will correct the error.


----------



## old CB (Aug 2, 2019)

Actually, Duce had it right, above. Without the weight of the filter your fuel line might have been sucking air rather than fuel.

I've had the reverse one time--the fuel line sucked up some junk from the fuel tank and plugged carb inlet. Saw would start and run momentarily then die.


----------



## stilh036prohog (Aug 7, 2019)

I work on tons of these blowers and put a new carb on when I did fuel lines
The lines can be a pita with the primer bulb.


----------

